# YouTube for Tivo!



## rgura (Feb 21, 2005)

Understanding that YouTube is the 1000-pound gorilla when it comes to online video, it would make sense to have a dedicated YouTube TiVo Application.

I am thinking of something that allows you to browse YouTube "channels" and/or videoblogs "online" then subscribe to a user or channel. It would also be nice to tap into YouTube's search feature as well as the ability to link to other"related" videos.

Rob


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

But the TiVo can't play the videos anyway, so what's the point?


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

NoCleverUsername said:


> But the TiVo can't play the videos anyway, so what's the point?


Well, I'd hope that if they went through the effort of adding the ability to browse youtube and subscribe to things then they would take the (relatively small) extra step of either converting the video to something tivo compatible before storing it or adding a flash video plugin to the tivo software.


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

AccidenT said:


> Well, I'd hope that if they went through the effort of adding the ability to browse youtube and subscribe to things then they would take the (relatively small) extra step of either converting the video to something tivo compatible before storing it or adding a flash video plugin to the tivo software.


I don't think a Flash plugin would work for plenty of technical reasons, but if they want to do the heavy lifting of transcoding the videos to something the TiVo's hardware MPEG decoder understands, then why not?


----------

